# GMR Sat 9/16!!



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Hey, people!.....Nice easy ride up GMR to Baldy Village and back Sat morning at 7am sharp! If you read this, you must do this ride! Everyone welcome! 2 water bottles required! Nice cool temps!....excellent climbing weather! Expecting a decent sized group! ....including gurls...! Park on GMR before the gate! 

Be there!!...


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Short ride report and pics from this ride here:

GMR Saturday!

scroll down to page two for pics...


----------



## go4it (Oct 26, 2005)

damn, missed this thread again.. oh well. ill check on this thread more often next time.


----------



## pmc1 (Dec 13, 2005)

Unfortunately my off days have changed at work. New off days are Sun/Mon. I missed the last grm ride and this one too. To make up for I rode with a buddy on Sunday. We started later 9am. I thought it was going to be boiling up there, it wasn't. The weather was just fantastic. The sun was warm and the breeze cool. Couldn't ask for better weather. If it wasn't for the drive I'd do this ride a couple of times a month. 

We watch them pull a guys Honda CRX up from the cliff. It went down 1000 feet. The guy only had a small scratch on his little finger. It rolled 15 times. He was lucky to say the least. 



pmc


----------



## Squeegy200 (Dec 1, 2005)

pmc1 said:


> ......We watch them pull a guys Honda CRX up from the cliff. It went down 1000 feet. The guy only had a small scratch on his little finger. It rolled 15 times. He was lucky to say the least. .....


I see this up there all the time. These kids drive like idiots up there. 

I went up East Fork on Friday morning and right about the time school got out a teenager in a Toyota Corolla was attempting to drift his way up the canyon switchbacks and almost hit us. 

I ride this at least twice each month. At least for now, half of the route is closed to traffic making is safer for cyclists. Enjoy it while you can. It is scheduled to be open once again in April of 2007 but some of the construction workers have told me it will be open as early as October 2006

Note: Give a wave and acknowledgement to Tom who diligently sweeps GMR every Saturday morning for the benefit of his fellow cyclists.


----------

